

Scaling lessons from the CEO of Zenefits - charlierguo
https://medium.com/@charlierguo/scaling-lessons-from-the-fastest-growing-saas-company-ever-a6e077653d21

======
tedivm
Zenefits is pretty awful. A startup I was advising was using them and they
were ridiculously slow to respond, failed to make sure payments were processed
appropriately causing their insurance to lapse, screwed up payroll taxes,
continued paying someone who had quit, and basically failed at every task they
were supposed to be helping with. Further they had no personal accountability
and did everything they could to shuffle blame rather than just trying to
resolve the issues.

------
jmjerlecki
"At the time, we were actually racing another company in our Y Combinator
batch. It was called Simply Insured. Originally it was fairly different from
us, but about halfway through YC the founders decided that they wanted to do
what we were doing, and the company pivoted into our market."

One of the more interesting parts of the article. Not sure how you prevent or
discourage that.

~~~
hkmurakami
VCs typically don't want to have two companies in the same space in their
portfolio due to conflict of interest. I wonder if YC has an analogous desire.

~~~
saurik
Paul Graham once responded to me asking a similar question.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7180744](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7180744)

